# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  تأنيب الطفل أمام أصحابه

## إن الله يراك

** هذه رسالة كتبها الطفل بعد تأنيب والده له أمام أبناء عمه ،

... 
 وهي تحمل مشاعر سلبية لهذا الطفل جعلته يرد على أبيه بأسلوب غير مؤدب ، كما أنها جعلته يتمنى أن يسقط (أو يرسب أو يفشل) في دراسته حتى (يفشل أباه كما فشله أمام أبناء عمه)!!

 قال ناصح : 

 ** من الأخطاء الشائعة والتي لها أثر سلبي على نفسية الأطفال  :ممارسة التأديب والتأنيب امام الناس ، مما يصيب الطفل المخطيء بمشاعر الاحباط  و زعزعة ثقته بنفسه ويُضعف من شخصيته في أخطر مراحل تكوينها، و يسبّب للطفل مشاكل نفسيّة بالغة قد يكون من الصعب علاجها بعد ذلك!.

 ** لابد أن يؤدب الآباء والامهات الأطفال بطريقة لائقة وصحيحة وناضجة، وبوعيّ كامل، حتّى تأتي التربية ويأتي التأديب بنتائجهما المَرجوّة.ولابد ان يكون التأنيب بالمكان المناسب وفي الوقت المناسب وبالقدر المناسب وإلا تحول الى معول هدم لشخصية الطفل .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*للأسف في كتير جهل من الأباء و أولياء الأمر لطرق العقاب و طرق معاملة الأبناء و بيان الصح من الغلط 
الأطفال و الأجيال بحاجة إلى أسلوب يحتوي أخطائهم ويرشدهم إلى الطريق الصحيح بإسلوب لبق يتطابق مع مستواهم 
رساله مؤثره حقاً تطرح قضية هامه جداً ما يتولد لدى هذا الجيل من حقد واحباط و فشل يكون نتيجة موقف من الطفولة و خطأ في الأسس و خطأ من الأهل والمجتمع 
راق لي كثيراً المرور من هنا 


ينقل الموضوع للقسم الأنسب 
كراميش الحصن*

----------


## علاء سماره

فعلا بتترك مشاعر مش ولا بد
وقد تترك حقد لدى الطفل تجاه الاب
انا مع التأنيب و التأديب لكن مع الطفل 
لوحد هو ووالده
بدون رؤيه من أحد
حتى أخوت الطفل نفسه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة ... موضوع رائع وفيو عبر

----------


## (dodo)

اذا الابو بهاوش ابنو قدام الناس هيك ابنه بيفقد شخصيته لما يكبر

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *للأسف في كتير جهل من الأباء و أولياء الأمر لطرق العقاب و طرق معاملة الأبناء و بيان الصح من الغلط 
> الأطفال و الأجيال بحاجة إلى أسلوب يحتوي أخطائهم ويرشدهم إلى الطريق الصحيح بإسلوب لبق يتطابق مع مستواهم 
> رساله مؤثره حقاً تطرح قضية هامه جداً ما يتولد لدى هذا الجيل من حقد واحباط و فشل يكون نتيجة موقف من الطفولة و خطأ في الأسس و خطأ من الأهل والمجتمع 
> راق لي كثيراً المرور من هنا 
> 
> 
> ينقل الموضوع للقسم الأنسب 
> كراميش الحصن*


منوووورة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> فعلا بتترك مشاعر مش ولا بد
> وقد تترك حقد لدى الطفل تجاه الاب
> انا مع التأنيب و التأديب لكن مع الطفل 
> لوحد هو ووالده
> بدون رؤيه من أحد
> حتى أخوت الطفل نفسه


كلامك صح اشكر مشاركتك ومرورك

----------


## إن الله يراك

> مشكورة ... موضوع رائع وفيو عبر


اشكر مشاركتك ومرورك

----------


## إن الله يراك

> اذا الابو بهاوش ابنو قدام الناس هيك ابنه بيفقد شخصيته لما يكبر


كلامك مزبوط منووووووورة يا غااااااااالية

----------


## بسمه

مشكوره " ان الله يراك " 
يجب توعية الأهل على هيك موضوع لانه كتير بجهلو

----------


## إن الله يراك

> مشكوره " ان الله يراك " 
> يجب توعية الأهل على هيك موضوع لانه كتير بجهلو


اكيد طبعا شكرا الك بسووووووومة

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد لازم الاهل ينتبهو ع هاد الموضوع

----------


## shams spring

*هاد سلوك خاطىء وللأسف كتير من الاهالي بوقعوا فيه ... متجاهلين اثاروا المستقبلية على شخصية الطفل ...!!*

----------


## مادلين

ميرسي ع الموضوع .........

----------


## إن الله يراك

منووووووووووووووووورين الموووووووووووضوع

----------

